# PCV System DIY



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

My wifes 2.8 passat is starting to seep a little around the valve cover gaskets.
I really want to check the PCV system, but don't really know where to look on this car.
Anybody see a DIY on it?
Thanks in advance!
--SS


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: PCV System DIY (sillysod)*

Check out Passat World Forum...they have a DIY on PCV system for V6 motor there...as I understand it there were some changes made by VW to the PCV system over the years...my 2000 is like the DIY...has 3 components in system..big hose assembly across top of motor..from rear of left (drivers) cyl head to front of right valve cover vent...then a "suction pump"..little black plastic "Y" shape that connect PCV system to vaccum and the brake booster. Final piece is a short (1 foot) hose with plastic clip on fittings that clips onto the big hose assembly and connects to the crankcase vent (down below throttle body ) on back of motor...I moved the TB up and off its mount to get at this hose connection on the back of motor. It's my understnading that parts are different for later years..my advice...email Zeb @ 1stVWparts website..give him your VIN # and ask "Please send me parts list and prices for the entire PCV sytem on my car"...He's an internet sales guy at a dealer in WA and has been verrrrrrrrry professional in getting me the right parts..prices are lower than dealers around here, and of course the real VW OEM ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you soooo much!


----------

